# Bellator FC 49



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 49
Date: Sep 10, 2011
Location: Atlantic City, New Jersey
Venue: Ceasars Atlantic City
Broadcast: MTV2












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> * Dan Hornbuckle vs. Luis Santos (welterweight-tourney opening round)
> * Chris Cisneros vs. Ben Saunders (welterweight-tourney opening round)
> ...





> Five fights have been added to the preliminary card of next month's Bellator 49 event.
> 
> The event takes place Sept. 10 at Caesars Atlantic City in New Jersey, and the night's main card – which exclusively features opening-round matchups for a season-five welterweight tournament – airs on MTV2.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24735/bellator-49-gets-five-prelims-including-popo-bezerra-vs-heckman.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be an interesting fight. I like to see Ben Saunders and Dan Hornbuckle in the finals. Then again I've been wrong before.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You can watch the undercard fights at Spike.com starting with this show:



> If you've been pining for Bellator undercard fights, you're in luck. Beginning with this Saturday's season five debut, Spike.com, Spike TV's Internet arm, will stream undercard fights from 7:00-9:00 p.m. ET/PT, leading into the live broadcast on MTV2 and the HD simulcast on Epix.
> 
> Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney offered his thoughts on the deal in a press release:
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/9/6/2407828/bellator-undercard-fights-to-stream-on-spike-tv-website


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

There are a couple of decent fights here. 

I think 2 of the quarters will be quite straightforward, with Saunders beating Cisneros by an early TKO, and Lima getting a 2nd or 3rd round submission of Carl.

The other 2 fights are more interesting. Hornbuckle v Santos is the most intriguing fight i think. Santos is 49-6 including a 9 fight unbeaten streak. I'd never heard of him before Bellator signed him, but he looked decent enough in a decision win over Cury, looked to have decent leg kicks. I think hornbuckle will be too much for him, and will get a late finish. Will be interesting to see how the Brazil vet does in America. 

Weedman-Lozano is an intriguing fight too, both guys lost in season 4, Weedman looking more impressive. I think 3 outta 4 times Weedman wins this, but Lozano has dynamite in his fists which always makes it exciting.

So i've got Saunders, Lima, Hornbuckle and Weedman going through.

On the undercard, i'm excited to see Bezerra again, the guy looks a quality fighter. They've given him a tough fight though, Heckman is no pushover, but i can;t back against Bezerra.
Foster should beat Main comfortably; as should Karavackus against Maynard. I don't know anything about the other 4 prelim fighters.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a rather interesting development. Especially considering that Bjorn Rebney just said that the deal is with MTV network rather then MTV2 directly. I think this is a precursor to Bellator's move to Spike after this season.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Prelims are live on Facebook also.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I know these guys are going head to head with Strikeforce tonight and with UFC next week. That is a tough task there, but Bellator has at least held their own with the prelims. Every fight being finishes will do that I guess.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the fact that they have more fight cards going on in the next four months the UFC and Strikeforce combined offsets any low rating fight cards they may have.


----------

